# Evo vs Orijen



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

I am currently feeding my dog Orijen 6 fish formula but I want so my 8 month old pup would have more variety. I want grain free dog food. I cannot choose between the foods, help!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I have tried both, and my dog does well on both. If you're talking about quality, I think Orijen is a bit better, but if you take into account price, I think that EVO is more worth the money. It's cheaper per pound, but if you're rotating, you can just have both EVO and Orijen in the list. That's what I'm currently doing for my dog. You could also look into Wellness Core, which I feel is pretty much on par with Orijen and EVO. Wellness Core is a bit expensive, though, and they come in smaller bags.

Acana and Taste of the Wild are a couple of others. They are a bit lower in terms of quality than Orijen, EVO, and Wellness Core, but some dogs do better on those because they are less rich.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

Evo and Orijen adult are not suitable for dogs under 1 due to high cal/phos. levels, stick with puppy formula, as suggested, you can also try Acana Provincial, its basically the same as Orijen, just slightly lower protein.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually, Bluechaos, that is only true for large breeds. Small and medium breed pups are good to go with EVO, Orijen and any other grainfree. I switched my pup over to EVO at 4 months old. He is now 9.5 months old and still doing well.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm a big Orijen fan, so you can call me biased - but thos EVO Little Red Meat things did NOT work for my dog - gave him gas and the pellets were so small, he swallowed them in two seconds. Also, I think Orijen has slightly better ingredients. I second the Acana suggestion - I might like it better than Orijen!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I like orijen better than evo because evo doesn't have a maximum calcium percentage which worries me a bit. In terms of ingredients both are pretty equal though Orijen does have fish in their formulas which means more omegas. My dog had a bit of a PH problem with her urine on EVO which made her a little uncomfortable so I've beeno. Orijen o ly and I really like the Canadian company.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

dieterherzog said:


> I'm a big Orijen fan, so you can call me biased - but thos EVO Little Red Meat things did NOT work for my dog - gave him gas and the pellets were so small, he swallowed them in two seconds. Also, I think Orijen has slightly better ingredients. I second the Acana suggestion - I might like it better than Orijen!


I'm currently trying acana because I want Nia on a slightly lower protein food because I am worried about her kidneys and not drinking enough water. It's been working well or us so far. Plus the calcium content is lower too.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

My dog absolutly refuses to eat anything from Wellness. My local feed store only sells EVO, orijen, and Canadea. So I do not have much to choose from.


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Lexi eats orijen 6fish, she doesnt lik evo red meat. She also like Acana 3fish/pacifica. Basically anything fishy, lexi will eat. My theory is the strong smell these fish kibbles have. Doggies seem to like weird strong smells.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Orijen is better. I really like Champion Pet Foods (where Orijen and Acana is made). I currently feed Acana, it's about 34% protein and works wonderful for us. I think the Orijen would have been a bit too high in protein for us because while my 16lb guy is fairly active, I just thought the Orijen was a bit too much.


----------



## TheNutters (Jan 4, 2010)

Like everyone else have put it both dog food brands are very similar, (IMO). My dogs treat both brands the same with no preference for either. Have you tried Instinct? There is something about the rabbit or duck that drives my dogs crazy.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

TheNutters said:


> Like everyone else have put it both dog food brands are very similar, (IMO). My dogs treat both brands the same with no preference for either. Have you tried Instinct? There is something about the rabbit or duck that drives my dogs crazy.



Jackson also LOVED Instinct. He ate it for 8 months until we switched to Acana last month. I still might keep the NV in our rotation though because he loved it so much. He gained a bit of weight on it (he's not overweight, but I think it was more muscle mass he gained) and I noticed the fat content is 22% in the NV, compared to Acana's 17%. But anyways I love NV Instinct and we switched back and forth from the Duck/Turkey and Rabbit.


----------



## joesmailer (Apr 12, 2010)

Orijen is always recommended as the best, ie highest quality, but it's so hard to find. My local stores are always sold out, and online sites seem to be hit or miss. Any suggestions?


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

the only good food we can get in NZ is Orijen, I have searched and searched for other foods and there is nothing.

I think Orijen is great though, my puppy eats it and does pretty well though we are having to change very slowly to avoid upset tummies


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess I'm just lucky that the Orijen head office and factory is only 30 minutes away from my city so both Orijen and Acana is very easy to find here for me.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

foxthegoldfish said:


> the only good food we can get in NZ is Orijen, I have searched and searched for other foods and there is nothing.
> 
> I think Orijen is great though, my puppy eats it and does pretty well though we are having to change very slowly to avoid upset tummies


You guys have Ziwipeak


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

I will check out Instinct duck formula. Thank you for your imput.


----------

